# طلب كتاب تعليم solidcam عربي



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أبريل 2009)

أرجو ممن لديه كتاب أو دروس تعليم لبرنامج solidcam بالعربي
أن يضعها ضمن المنتدى
نظراً لأهمية هذا البرنامج
كونه الذراع التنفيذ لـ solidwork
مع شكري


----------



## (محمد ودود) (22 يوليو 2010)

انا ايضا احتاج لشرح برنامج solidcam


----------

